# 5 Weeks pregnant and brown spotting v mild cramping? ????



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi I am currently 5 weeks pregnant after fet and just this afternoon got brown spotting and mild cramping i just don't know how to feel what to do. Husbands just gone to work and im in tonight feeling a bit worried and sorry for myself.  I can't ring ivf clinic for advice as its weekend and they have the emergency line butIim not sure if this is an emergency.  Have to wait til Monday to ring them. Im a medicated cycle so not sure if I may need more progesterone? My clinic don't take hcg bloods either. Hss anyone experienced what im experiencing right now? Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Munchable i had a medicated fet on 5th march and on 12th march i started spotting and cramping badly. The cramping was on and off but brown spotting was continuous for 2 weeks. I had a scan at 6wks 5 days pregnant and had some slight spotting 2 days later. I have bedn having m/s ever since.

My doctor told me to go to hospital if i get red blood but brown blood is ok. The cramping could be due to your uterus stretching. Don't worry too much but if you get fresh blood seek medical help.

What medications are you on? I am on 6mg progynova and 800mg utrogestan daily.


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi evan80..

Thanks so much for your reply I just needed a bit of reassrence from anyone..so glad you are similar and OK!! I just woke up had a little kip on the sofa and my cramping has gone went to the loo and theres not much at all and is definitely brown scanty sorry for tmi. I guess im so anxious as ive had two chemicals although these were earlier than 5 weeks and my tests were so incredibly faint so I was I suppose I still am.v positive about this one As iI'm testing daily. .mad I know and they are v dark (only the cheapy tests) I am on progesterone suppositrys x2 daily but I worry about them coz every time I pop one in I always seem to need a wee 1hour-1/2  later and hope they are working as i always see bits of it in the loo sorry for tmi again. Im also on prognova hrt 3x a day Guess theres nothing I can do this weekend but ill ring hospital monday and beg for a couple of betas..doubt they'll do them though and possibly an earlier scan..my scan is 1st may ill be &7 weeks 4 days by then.  V scary the whole thing isn't it but trying my bedt to be positive n strong xx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Also was your scan ok did you hear heartbeat?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Munchable i am constantly worried about a missed miscarriage. So I am grateful everytime I get m/s. Initially I was constantly going for betas just to ensure that they were doubling up. After progesterone pessaries you need to lie down for 30 mins. It is normal to see bits of it in the loo because the body will not absorb the outer layer of the pessaries. It's a never ending process full of worries unfortunately. 

Yes thank God we got to see a very healthy heartbeat.


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Aww congratulations hun!! You really have reassured me now im.a bit more relaxed. Its even harder coz im off work having been made redundant so bored.com and well my friends have kids and they jump up on me when I pop round..the kids not the friends lol so avoiding friends till I have scan and don't want to worry friends or family or jinx it. So u must be due v close to me? Im due 13th dec x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi I didnt have FET but had ICSI, I had brown spotting from 5 to 11 weeks with 2 private scans, 1 clinic one and 1 at my local hospital, I ended up delivering healthy 7lb twin boys at 37 weeks. I was terrified but apparently it can be completely normal.  Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Munchable glad u feel reassured. My due date is 21st november. We have only told the people who know that we had fet. We will tell the rest after my 2nd scan which will be on 23rd april. I am really nervous about it.


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Evan..im sure you'll be fine ive read after 8 weeks you have a v v v good chance of everything being fine. Even after 6 weeks theres an 80% chance of not miscarrying! So looking brilliant for you.  Oh cam I also ask did you have your hcg levels private or nhs? Thinking im gunna have to pay private £62 for 2 but tbh I don't mind.


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey (Mar 15, 2010)

Munchable, I second what clc_girly said, I also had lots of brown gunky stuff from early on (and not to scare you but also red blood) and my doctors/consultant/hospital were all amazing. I had a couple of stays in hospital but after a lot of panicking (on my part) I am pleased to say my two little princesses are all tucked up in their cots at 1 year old. It is so common honey so please try not to worry xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had treatment in the uk but i don't actually live there. I just travelled for treatment to the uk. So we don't have nhs here. Had to do everything private. They cost about €30 per beta.


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks girls. .I had a bit of red last night too typical over a weekend when the clinic is closed. I'm sure everything will be fine though.  Bring on Monday.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Munchable one thing I forgot to mention is that I know a lot of people who see a little red/brown month after month during their pregnancy just around the time of AF.  This is what happened to me too earlier this month.  Best of luck.  I hope you get the answers and reassurance you need from your clinic.  xxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok thanks evan X


----------

